

Cellular Automata for Physical Modelling - Freaky
http://home.comcast.net/~tom_forsyth/papers/cellular_automata_for_physical_modelling.html

======
TriinT
An interesting paper related to this:

 _Discrete Fluids_ : <http://library.lanl.gov/cgi-bin/getfile?15-16.pdf>

